# Landing in Canada as a Permanent Resident



## sunnyliverpool (Sep 3, 2009)

Hello All,

I would like if the fellow members on this forum (especially those who have already landed in Canada as PR) could share their experiences/questions that were posed to them by the immigration officers at the airport on their arrival in Canada.
Also, I am not sure about this one and would like to know if one needs to declare the immigration officer about their return date/flight if they intend to be in Canada on a fact-finding trip for a couple of weeks and deciding on settling in the country at a future date?

Thanks for your valuable time.

Regards
Kedar Ghode


----------



## jacktoboggan (Nov 28, 2009)

hey kedar
as for the second question, i dont think that the fact of you being here for two weeks only for now matters much to them. If iam not mistaken though you must reside in Canada at least 6 months plus a day every year to maintain your PR status, at least thats how it was when i landed here in the 90's[. Also your prolonged absence here may affect your health coverage(OHIP)
Good luck

QUOTE=sunnyliverpool;212777]Hello All,

I would like if the fellow members on this forum (especially those who have already landed in Canada as PR) could share their experiences/questions that were posed to them by the immigration officers at the airport on their arrival in Canada.
Also, I am not sure about this one and would like to know if one needs to declare the immigration officer about their return date/flight if they intend to be in Canada on a fact-finding trip for a couple of weeks and deciding on settling in the country at a future date?

Thanks for your valuable time.

Regards
Kedar Ghode[/QUOTE]


----------

